# كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء ( بعد التجديد)



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
الموضوع الاصلي 
كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء 2
هذا موضوع مستقل يوجد فية البرامج فقط وليس المشاركات للاعضاء وذلك لسهولة البحث عن البرامج . 

وسوف يتم فحص كــل البرامج في الموضوع الاصلي ووضع البرامج التي تعمل فقط 

واي برنامج يرغب العضو في اضافتة للبرامج يكون عن طريق موضوع سوف يتم عملة بعد قليل 


انتظرو التطوير ومن تميز الي تميز ان شاء الله​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

حمل برنامجي HAP4.20 و E 20II + الشرح بالصور + Manual 
صاحب الموضوع 
خالد العسيلي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

*المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة العضو magdygamal_8*

*برامج الأحمال

HAP 4.2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86668.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118087.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127195.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99662.html


Thermal Load Calculation "hourly analysis program" HAP 4.04
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23665.html

الهاب 4.3 (بجد المره دى)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133006.html

hap 4.30
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127326.html

البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4.10 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37209.html

Hap 4.41
شغال و على مسؤليتى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134689.html

REFبرنامج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112215.html

برامج التكييف لشركة lg مع شرح الشركة و الباسورد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126711.html

برنامج لا غنى عنه لمهندسي التكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14020.html

برنامج Lg الجديد بيرسم المعماري ويحسب الاحمال.....حاجه جميلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92917.html

Elite Software Rhvac v8.01.221
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64451.html

ELITE - CHVAC 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92586.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101025.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30074.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114554.html

برنامج حساب أحمال التبريد فى قمة الروعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131011.html

مجموعة برامج Carmel
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t44617.html

design of cold store-Elite +crack
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131766.html

برنامج حساب الحمال الحرارية bilclim 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136234.html

برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133855.html

برنامج حساب وتصميم اجهزة التكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135372.html

برنامجي وشرحي لحساب الأحمال CLTD 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124917.html


كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11665.html

برنامج تصميم كامل يقدر الاحمال ويرسم تلقائى الدكت ويحدد اقطارها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39283.html

لاول مره برنامج بالعربى لحساب الاحمال 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100708.html

ملف اكسل لحسب الأحمال بطريقة سهلة وسريعة جدا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t42006.html

برنامج Cella الشهير فى حساب أحمال لغرف التبريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28592.html

برامج حسابات الدكت
برنامج يحسب الاحتكاك وهبوط الضغط لمسارات التكييف.... بصراحة افضل برنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93374.html

ثلاث برامج تصميم انابيب ودكت وسيكرومتري تحفة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56730.html

calculate Duct Loss And velocity Pressure
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31002.html

افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70239.html


اكسل شيت لكيفية حساب اوزان الصاج اللى عندك فى المشروع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131413.html

برامج لحسابات الدكتات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71478.html

برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم مجارى الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113301.html


برنامج جديد و رائع لحساب قياس الدكت
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38363.html


برنامج لحساب مجاري الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93937.html


برنامج لحساب مقاسات مجاري الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123599.html


حمّل برنامج Duct Mate
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130122.html

برامج حساب الدكت....تجميع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134776.html

psychometric chart برامج 


موقع حتلاقي فيه رسمات الساكرومتري للشركة اللي تخطر على بالك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126765.html


digital psychometric chart
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112637.html


برنامج بسايكومتري - Free Psychometric Calculator 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108528.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79205.html

برنامج Psychometric وبرنامج Pipe Size
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37100.html


Chilled Water Pipe


Program For Chilled Water Pipe And Valves Calculation
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93949.html

pipe flow software
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109728.html

برامج حساب المواسير Piping 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135643.html


برنامج لحساب قطر انابيب التشلرز مع مراعاة تدفق وسرعة المياه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94630.html


المضخات

برامج حساب المضخات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135640.html

برنامج Pump Sizing
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129652.html


وحدات المناولة

برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم وحدات المناولة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113667.html
برنامج لحساب ضغط المروحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131415.html



تسعة برامج لتحويل وحدات القياس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135193.html

برنامج للتحويل بين الوحدات ممتاز وحديث
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111794.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123635.html


برنامج لاختيار مخارج الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123628.html

برنامج لحساب ضغط المروحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131415.html
excel sheet to calculate the Static Pressure for fans

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132177.html



حسابات الصحى كلها فى ملف واحد (حاجه م الاخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136357.html


برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99295.html

elite fire software
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133394-2.html#post1120514


18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125729.html

برنامج لرسم انظمه التهويه على الاوتوكاد +وحسابها+واعداد قوائم بالكميات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127313.html

كل البرامج المساعده في تصميم التكييف (احمال+مياه+هواء+تكاليف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123547.html


AHU builder Software/Carrier
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t55912.html





برنامج رائع جدا لحساب الأنابيب الشعرية من شركة دانفوس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71583.html

برنامج لإختيار طول وقطر المواسير الشعرية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99549.html


برنامج حسابات كميه الفريون لاي دائره تبريد وتكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123456.html


برنامج لحساب كمية وتكلفة الوقود للبويلرات التي تعمل على الوقود السائل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102606.html

برنامج حسابات ل ice craem
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103364.html

لكل المهندسين في كل التخصصات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94343.html


100برنامج هديه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126467.html
برنامج صيانه وتصميم لاجهزة التشلر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136215.html


برنامج خاص لحساب حجم خزانات المازوت و الوراجل و توابعهما
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43825.html

برنامج لحساب خصائص موائع التبريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117249.html

برنامج الصيانة و ادارة العاملين و الخامات من شركة bits
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128503.html

Hvac calculator
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125716.html

pressure drops program of flowing liquids and gases in pipes 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127370.html

15برنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامج رائع في صميم التكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126475.html


برنامج بيديلك كافة انواع الخطابات الرسمية والغير رسمية....جميل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97616.html


برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99295.html*



رسالة شكر وتقدير للعضو المحترم 
magdygamal_8 

علي جمع الروابط​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►► ‏
صاحب الموضوع 
.زيكو تكييف


----------

